# Lay Studies.



## etexas (Nov 10, 2007)

I am thinking about doing some "Lay Studies" programs through Whitfield. I want to do so really to help further my understanding of Scripture, Theology, and faith and doctrine. Since it can be done online I can do the stuff when my time allows, it is not of course any fancy Theology Degree, more a thing for myself to be better rooted. Has anyone else done this? Whitfield or any other type of program?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2007)

Check out Haddington House Certificate of Christian Studies. I am enrolled in it and it has been great. It also has the benifit of being fully transferable to an accredited seminary.


Haddington House Trust


----------



## etexas (Nov 10, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Check out Haddington House Certificate of Christian Studies. I am enrolled in it and it has been great. It also has the benifit of being fully transferable to an accredited seminary.
> 
> 
> Haddington House Trust


Coolness! How does the it work, I mean is it essays sent and graded online...that sort of thing?


----------



## etexas (Nov 11, 2007)

alloted bump........any other thoughts?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2007)

etexas said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Check out Haddington House Certificate of Christian Studies. I am enrolled in it and it has been great. It also has the benifit of being fully transferable to an accredited seminary.
> ...



Depends on the course. Most of the ones I have taken have been in person at one week intensive lectures. For those you get the reading list a couple of months in advance, then attend lectures, then write your papers (from home) and sit for a (proctored) exam.

Other courses you listen to the lectures (or watch them) and send in your papers and have your exams proctored locally.

Pastor Dyck, who is on the board, is a HH proctor. If you PM him he can fill in some of the details I am sure.

BTW I just atended a weekend lecture at HH on friday and sat by Craig Evans on NT "hot topics". That will count as approx 1/3 of my NT13 lecture time.

The per course cost is $100 to $200! (not per hour) For a credit course that is accepted at (almost?) all reformed seminaries including ATS schools this is amazing value.


----------



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

Kevin said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


It sounds good.....I did check the site....I just think for me....Whitefield is a better choice....I can do every thing online. Any other I deas...I needs to be stuff I can do online.


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 3, 2007)

It has been mentioned elsewhere, but RTS offers a LOT of their classes on iTunes. If you are disciplined, you could listen to those and simply download the syllabi for the class from RTS and do the assigned reading and work on your own... you might even find a local mentor to review your papers, etc... Just another idea to consider.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2007)

hey, Ryan I like your "going to seminary" site. Some good stuff on there.


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 3, 2007)

Kevin said:


> hey, Ryan I like your "going to seminary" site. Some good stuff on there.



Thanks. I wish I had more time to dump into it... between my 9-5 and my web development company and my family I've been a little pressed to give it the attention I really want to give... but it'll get there.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## etexas (Dec 4, 2007)

mr_burns said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > hey, Ryan I like your "going to seminary" site. Some good stuff on there.
> ...


...Alright boys! Quit 'jacking my thread!


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 4, 2007)

My bad... To make it up to you, here are some other seminaries with free online lectures:

* Reformed Theological Seminary (iTunes Required)
* Fuller Theological Seminary (iTunes Required)
* Covenant Theological Seminary
* Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary (Registration Required)

With the non RTS ones I am not sure if you can access the sylibi online. Some hunting around might produce them. Again, if you find it, just do all the work.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 4, 2007)

I did studies through the North American Theological Society (NATS). One of the best things about it is that it's completely free.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 4, 2007)

mr_burns said:


> It has been mentioned elsewhere, but RTS offers a LOT of their classes on iTunes. If you are disciplined, you could listen to those and simply download the syllabi for the class from RTS and do the assigned reading and work on your own... you might even find a local mentor to review your papers, etc... Just another idea to consider.



Where do you find the RTS syllabi for the courses on iTunes? I have looked, but just find audio.


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 4, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Where do you find the RTS syllabi for the courses on iTunes? I have looked, but just find audio.



Try this for syllabi. You'll have to search around to find the right one... and it won't be "specifically" for the class recorded... but it is better than nothing. IE, if you take Kelly's Systematic I, then go to Charlotte campus and look for one of his syllabi (Here, for example).

As for larryjf's comment about NATS... That is really interesting. The website was VERY annoying as it launched all links in a new tab... that, and I couldn't really tell if there were any lectures for the classes... all seemd to just have a reading list and a writing assignment. Seemed very interesting, just wish the website was more helpful.


----------



## etexas (Dec 4, 2007)

larryjf said:


> I did studies through the North American Theological Society (NATS). One of the best things about it is that it's completely free.


I may give that a check out.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 4, 2007)

mr_burns said:


> As for larryjf's comment about NATS... That is really interesting. The website was VERY annoying as it launched all links in a new tab... that, and I couldn't really tell if there were any lectures for the classes... all seemd to just have a reading list and a writing assignment. Seemed very interesting, just wish the website was more helpful.



Yes, it does open new windows for the links, and it is also done in frames.
As for the content, you really have to look at a particular program, then look at the classes that they require on a separate page.

Programs Offered
Classes

There are many lectures as well as books that are required. The materials are gleaned from other sources like...
ccel.org
biblicaltraining.org
Covenant Seminary's "Worldwide" free lecutres
and other various places.

The cool thing about it is that it's free and it's Reformed.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is what Whitefield has to offer.

Lay Studies Degrees
Diploma in Theology
The diploma of Theology is a 32 credit-hour course designed
for the layman to advance their theological knowledge,
and may be used as preparation for the training of a
deacon. There are no academic requirements for enrolling
in this program. Each course of study is taken for two or
three credit-hours.
Hermeneutics / Systematic Theology I / Systematic
Theology II / Systematic Theology III / Systematic
Theology IV / Apologetics I / Apologetics II / Biblical
Ethics / Biblical View of Culture / Church History
I / Church History II / American Church History /
Presbyterian Church History / Historical Theology
I / Historical Theology II / Introduction and Survey
of the Old Testament / Introduction and Survey of
the New Testament
Master of Ministry

The Master of Ministry is a 67 credit-hour course designed
for men who desire to master both the theological and
practical skills necessary for their calling as a Ruling
Elder. There are no academic requirements for enrolling
in this program. Each course of study is taken for two or
three credit-hours.
Hermeneutics / Systematic Theology I / Systematic
Theology II / Systematic Theology III / Systematic
Theology IV / Biblical Theology / Apologetics I /
Apologetics II / Biblical Ethics / Biblical View of
Culture / Church History I / Church History II /
American Church History / Presbyterian Church
History / Historical Theology I / Historical Theology
II / Introduction and Survey of the Old Testament
/ Introduction and Survey of the New Testament
/ Homiletics / Pastoral Theology / Pastoral Counseling
/ Church Administration / The Church
and Law / Biblical Worship / Cults and Heresies
/ Reformed Missiology and Biblical Evangelism /
Pastoral Practicum


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 4, 2007)

larryjf said:


> The cool thing about it is that it's free and it's Reformed.



Yeah, I saw John Frame endorsed it... (as a soon to be RTS Orlando student looking forward to taking a Frame class in person) that immediately gave it creditability in my book.


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

I have decided I will be doing courses from Whitefield Seminary, I will further be doing some one on one work with my Pastor who will be going over some Presbyterian and Reformed works with me. These two things in combo should really help me grasp a lot of solid reformed thinking.


----------

